# Silhouette Cameo vs USCutter



## ShayDeezy (Jan 5, 2013)

Hello, I am looking to purchase a not-so-expensive machine to cut rhinestone templates. I am looking at getting the Silhouette Cameo. It's about $270 and cuts up to 12" wide. However, I've noticed the USCutter vinyl cutters cut 14" wide. And it's about a $100 less and comes with Sure Cuts A Lot. 

Which one would be the better buy overall?


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

ShayDeezy said:


> Hello, I am looking to purchase a not-so-expensive machine to cut rhinestone templates. I am looking at getting the Silhouette Cameo. It's about $270 and cuts up to 12" wide. However, I've noticed the USCutter vinyl cutters cut 14" wide. And it's about a $100 less and comes with Sure Cuts A Lot.
> 
> Which one would be the better buy overall?


I've had a Cameo... For about 3 weeks... I didn't care for it as I was too used to my big cutter and the Cameo just couldn't compare....

I've never had US Cutter... But I have had this cutter FOREVER and for the money!!! Hands down I think it's the best out there...

The cutting software LXI is very capable.... Not the best but capable... 


New "Your Best Value" Signmakers Vinyl Signwarehouse Cutter Vinly Sign Plotter | eBay


They have a desktop version as well... 


New 19" Sign Vinyl Cutter Crafts That Will allow You to Scrapbooking Tshirts | eBay

Signwarehouse sells a ton of these!... 

For the money and what you get I love it and I've had mine years and years and years... I have just a few months ago got the 12" version of this and it's nice and portable for tradeshows and what not... 

I personally would upgrade to KNK Studio cutting software www.Digitalcuttersplus.com $149.00 but only because I like some of the features in this software and it works with about any brand of vinyl cutter...


For a value cutter in my opinion you cannot go wrong with one of these....

Kevin


----------



## wwhitman (Aug 26, 2012)

I have a vinyl cutter and a Cameo. I use both. I like the Silhouette software for doing contour cutting, and use it to contour cut transfers for dark shirts. Slow, but reliable.


----------



## Dragon Slayer (Aug 19, 2013)

katruax said:


> But I have had this cutter FOREVER and for the money!!! Hands down I think it's the best out there...
> 
> The cutting software LXI is very capable.... Not the best but capable...
> 
> ...


After reading this post I think I will return my Cameo (3 weeks old). 

I want to make rhinestone transfers but cannot find a 60deg blade to cut sticky flock to fit the Cameo.

Opinions welcomed!


----------



## Susan Scott (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi you should be able to get a 60 degree blade at clean cut blades or try specialty graphic or anyone that sells The Cameo. I hope this helps.


Susan


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Which US Cutter machine are you talking about?


----------



## ShaggyDog (May 28, 2012)

Cameo is made by graphtech, their parts fit the cameo.


----------

